
Tim Cook Says Apple Is 'Very Committed' to the Mac and to 'Stay Tuned' - doener
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/09/09/tim-cook-very-committed-mac-email/
======
chmaynard
Assuming this email is authentic, I think Cook is hinting that rumors of an
October announcement are too optimistic. (I hope I'm wrong, because I'm
impatiently waiting to purchase a new MacBook Pro.)

~~~
midnitewarrior
Actions speak louder than words. If Apple were that committed to Mac, then it
wouldn't be 3 years since new mbps were released.

~~~
DerekL
Huh? There were updates to the MacBook Pro in March and May of 2015. Are you
talking about the fact that the quad-core models are still using Haswell
chips?

